# ****THE GIRLS ONLY CHAT THREAD****



## idy (Mar 7, 2012)

This is the girls only chat thread! It explains itself, let's have fun girls!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Lidy!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Idy. So what do you want to talk about?


----------



## idy (Mar 7, 2012)

hi erin! and hi fortheloveofgoats! what's up? I bought a pair of jeans yesterday, can you believe that I spend fourty dollars on a pair of jeans?? and then when I got home my big sister said that they made me look like a sl*t!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> hi erin! and hi fortheloveofgoats! what's up? I bought a pair of jeans yesterday, can you believe that I spend fourty dollars on a pair of jeans?? and then when I got home my big sister said that they made me look like a sl*t!


Yeah clothes are outrageous, that's why I go to goodwill. You would surprised what you will find. Good clothes, for good prices. Well as long as it's a good store. That's horrible.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

That's how my sisters and I would talk to each other when we were younger.  So are you going to keep the pants?


----------



## idy (Mar 7, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> That's how my sisters and I would talk to each other when we were younger.  So are you going to keep the pants?


I don't know if I am going to keep them.... I thought they looked nice, but I don't want to wear them if they make me look like a streetwalker!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 7, 2012)

that usually means she's jealous and hopes you toss them so she can snag em  

but that was usually between my sisters. not between me and one of them. lol. i never really got into clothes or shopping or none of that.


----------



## idy (Mar 7, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> that usually means she's jealous and hopes you toss them so she can snag em
> 
> but that was usually between my sisters. not between me and one of them. lol. i never really got into clothes or shopping or none of that.


hahah, I don't think she would fit into my clothes. I am tall and skinny, she is short and regular.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> ohiogoatgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha some clothes I wear my mom can't because I'm bigger than her!


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

hi erin!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Lydia how are you?


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> Hey Lydia how are you?


great! I am just lazing around.... writing......I have a really stupid song stuck in my head........


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

how are you?


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 8, 2012)

hahahaha what song?

I'm fine


----------



## idy (Mar 8, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> hahahaha what song?
> 
> I'm fine


it's this really stupid song called "I do I do I do I do I do"


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

> Rule #8. Do not post overly personal information like your phone number, address, age (especially if you are a minor) or any other personal info you don't want the whole world to see.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 10, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm Never heard it


----------



## idy (Mar 10, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> idy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good! don't ever listen to it!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 12, 2012)

hahaha  So what is your favorite song?


----------



## idy (Mar 12, 2012)

Erins Little Farm said:
			
		

> hahaha  So what is your favorite song?


hmm.... that's a tough question. I like a lot of songs. what is _your_ favorite song?


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 12, 2012)

idy said:
			
		

> Erins Little Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Good Girl by Carrie underwood, Stronger by Kelly Clarkson, Country Girl by Luke Bryan, and Part of me by Katy Perry LOL a lot by most favorite is Good Girl


----------

